# Linear Slot Diffuser



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

What a pain in the :sad:ss these are! Never fails. Everybody looks at me like deer in headlights when I tell them they are all hanging too low.
Doing a house that has about 75 of these. Totaling 200' end to end and thats 400' of edge to finish.
Never did a house with these that went well.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

This is what they look like.http://www.anemostat.com/a-catalog/literature/linear_iom.pdf


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> This is what they look like.http://www.anemostat.com/a/catalog/literature/linear_iom.pdf


That link was a big help...:blink:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Brock,sorry bout that. Problem fixed. Check the link now.

What this amounts to is picture a 2" wide aluminum flange j-bead screwed to the ductboard,you tuck the drywall into it,apply bonding agent to the aluminum,mesh tape,durabond 1st coat and finish. 

I've done a few homes with these things, always a chalenge.


----------

